# Conventional Reel Conundrum



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Last year I made my first conventional purchase -- an ABU 6500 CS ? (has centrifugal brakes and level wind)

I put it on a cheap 6 foot rod just to play with and learn. Had a few backlashes here and there but I can get some distance.

Now, I want to make a next move -- First and foremost, I'm going to move to a surf rod -- probably 10' w/ a 3-8 oz capacity.

Here's my question -- I would like to hear opinions on the matter:

For a surf fisherman who wants to move in the conventional direction, would I be better off:

1) Attempting to mag (looks inexpensive - under $10 in parts via lee valley) my existing abu 6500 ?
2) Keeping the abu as is and buying a penn 525 mag for the surf rod instead
3) Keeping the abu as is and buying a diawa slosh 20 / 30 for the surf rod instead

My interests are purely for casting bait w/ monofilament.

Thanks in advance for your input,
Mark


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Keep the abu as is and buy a penn 525 mag for the surf rod instead


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Yuppers*

I'd leave the Abu alone too and get another reel .... the Abu will be your Lure reel .....

I don't have any magged reels and throw just fine .... but either a 525 or 20 size daiwa are great .... I love the Daiwa drags and it has the best clicker on the beach ....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Excalibur,

I agree with both the guys. Get a 525 Mag or SL20SH or 30 and keep your 6500 CS. Use it for lures for the surf. Also, you don't need to mag to control it, just use the weights and oil to slow it down. That means taking it apart and giving the reel a good cleaning first, including bearings. Then use the oil the reel came with and re-do the bearings. (This is a good time to grease the important parts of your reel) Once you've done that, you will get good distance and play with the weights (and oil) to slow/speed it up. You can add different bearings later if you really want to speed it up more. 

You're better off going to the 525 or SL20SH or 30 so you can load up the weight and not worry about your shock knot getting caught in the level wind of the ABU 6500. 

Have fun!


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks to all of you for your insight !*

Mark


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto on that....If you want a magged reel, then the 25 is for you. Brakes? Daiwa...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They all said it. Daiwa Saltist, SHV, or SHA. Or a 525 Mag. The 525 is pretty much bulletproof out of the box with the mags on 8. As long as you don't throw like a crazy person, it'll stay under control.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

a daiwa with all 4 brakes . wont blow up.
i tried and tried. i cant blow it up with all 4 blocks. it kills distance, but if you dont need to distance chunk.

but then again. if your chunking with a good size sinker. itll pull the line hard enough you regain some distance..

id take a daiwa over the 525


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check out the new Diawa Saltist 30h


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Excalibur said:


> Last year I made my first conventional purchase -- an ABU 6500 CS ? (has centrifugal brakes and level wind)
> 
> I put it on a cheap 6 foot rod just to play with and learn. Had a few backlashes here and there but I can get some distance.
> 
> ...


I hate to offer advice (can't believe I just wrote that)  without knowing a little more about your plans, where you fish, how old you are , how often your going to fish and what species targeted.

Well at any rate if your lookig for a mini-heaver for tossing cut bait THe OM 10' is rated 4-8 oz and would fit the bill as far as a rod is concerned. 

If your going to be getting a little more serious about surf fishing you might consider going with a longer rod, 11-12', you'll most likely quickly out grow a 10' rod and wish you had the longer rod for more distance, and to help keep the line up out of the water.

If your pier fishing the longer rod may not be as important for now.

For reels I agree with the others , time to get a true non-level wind conventional and learn your shock knots when tossing weight and bait.

Any of the recommended reels will fit the bill, I do like the new Daiwa Saltists, but think the 525 gets a slight nod for a beginner for the mag controls. You also might consider a Blue yonder or mag elite (CT Version) if you like the abu reels, but it kind of depends on what your targeting, they are a bit small on capacity and don't typically have the drag power the other reels have.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Guess this is one I'd have to disagree with. The 6500 Rocket IMO is one of the fastest reels out there. For plugging I can't see slowing the reel up "all" the time. I'd still get a CT version of something you prefer for bait fishing, but instead of gooping up the bearings with heavy oils, and big brakes on the spool, I'd keep it the fast reel it was meant to be, and install a single magnet knobby to adjust for wind/etc when plugging and still have the full speed when needed as well as a more educated thumb. 

Just my $.02


----------

